# Wife on career break - what are entitlements ?



## redstar (29 Nov 2006)

My wife has started a career break, which is unpaid, mainly to look after the children. She is employed by a Local Authority. 

How does this affect
a) her pension entitlements
b) PAYE tax situation - Should I get all the tax credits now ? We are jointly assessed. 
c) Would we get a refund of tax for the period she has been on career break ?
d)Does she 'sign-on' for PRSI 'stamps'  ?


----------



## Welfarite (30 Nov 2006)

Re d):

She cannot "sign on" as she is not available or looking for paid employment (i.e left work to look after the children). she will lose out on "credited" PRSI contributions towards pension entitlements because of this. how this will effect her pension depends on how long the career break will be for. Also, there is soimething about people on career breaks not actually being out of work as they have a job to go back to.


----------



## SarahMc (30 Nov 2006)

She should apply for the


----------



## annR (1 Dec 2006)

I read something a few weeks ago in the Sunday business Post about women ending up with no pension because of the breaks in their PRSI payments when they stop work to look after kids etc.  If their husband then dies without providing for a pension they were stuck.

There is some provision to avoid this I believe - they can make claims to put in for backdated PRSI payments or something.


----------



## redstar (1 Dec 2006)

I looked at the info about Homemakers Scheme - according to that, she is automatically registered because she receives Child Benefit payments ?



> The reason you do not need to register is your claim for Child Benefit or Carer's Allowance/Benefit will be treated as an application to be registered as a Homemaker. This information will be noted automatically on your insurance record).


----------

